

Canadian Government Hacked - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/foreign-cyber-attack-hits-canadian-government

======
zipdog
Too few high-ranking bureaucrats have a real understanding of technology.
Until they learn or cede power to those that do this sort of news will become
more commonplace.

The problem is that the incentive just isn't there: a company with sensitive
data will either have sufficient security or soon lose any edge in the
marketplace, but the government can lose data again and again and nothing
happens.

